# What Century are We In?



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry that I don't know how to post from other sites, so I have to summarize here.
In Boulton TN, the county is considering a resolution _addressed to God_, asking him to forgive the county for its acceptance of homosexuals, and asking Him to pass over it in his wrath in his coming destruction of the country.
Is this 2015 AD or BC? At least they don't have a sacrificial altar and a knife. ( I hope.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 7, 2015)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/05/tennessee-county-asks-god-to-not-smite-them-over-gay-marriage.html

[url]http://www.rawstory.com/2015/10/tenn-county-to-consider-resolution-begging-god-to-spare-them-his-coming-wrath-over-same-sex-marriage/

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/06/us/tennessee-blount-county-same-sex-resolution/
[/URL]


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/05/tennessee-county-asks-god-to-not-smite-them-over-gay-marriage.html
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/10/ten...them-his-coming-wrath-over-same-sex-marriage/
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/06/us/tennessee-blount-county-same-sex-resolution/



Thanks, Jim. I need all the help I can get. I appreciate that.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 7, 2015)

:lofl: Seriously?


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> :lofl: Seriously?



Oh how I wish it weren't Warri. I'm living in a mental institution. As a non-believer, I can not, so I ask you as a friend and believer to pray for us. Read about our mass killings and gun laws. Look at the statements from some of our presidential candidates. Think of one of them as Commander in Chief of the most powerful military force that ever walked the Earth.
Not a comforting picture.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 7, 2015)

You know if these nutjobs knew how very close they are in beliefs to the extremist Muslims. Only difference is calling your higher being Allah or G-d. Stone the non-believers...whoa, let's not give anybody ideas:0


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2015)

Too much inbreeding perhaps? Perhaps it is time to pass out aluminum foil hats. Jeez.


----------



## chic (Oct 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Too much inbreeding perhaps? Perhaps it is time to pass out aluminum foil hats. Jeez.



LOL. nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 8, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh how I wish it weren't Warri. I'm living in a mental institution. As a non-believer, I can not, so I ask you as a friend and believer to pray for us. Read about our mass killings and gun laws. Look at the statements from some of our presidential candidates. Think of one of them as Commander in Chief of the most powerful military force that ever walked the Earth.
> Not a comforting picture.



Sometimes I'm tempted to claim I am Canadian!  I spent 10 years in TN but I had to bite my tongue a lot.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, it was all supposed to be decided by the end coming today,  but it seems that everyone of every ****** persuasion is still here.  Praise be to Allah or God!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Just in case Ralphy, better brush up on your indulgences in case time is running out...so many excesses, so little time?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hmm, I could get into some sort of punishment with the right domintrix...


----------



## BobF (Oct 8, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> You know if these nutjobs knew how very close they are in beliefs to the extremist Muslims. Only difference is calling your higher being Allah or G-d. Stone the non-believers...whoa, let's not give anybody ideas:0



Those names are for our one time beginning.   When all the stars and planets that fill the skys were just begun and later our lives began.   That beginning is when God or Allah or whomever or whatever is the name for that event.   There was a beginning, just when and why remains to be answered.   It won't be in our lifetime either.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 8, 2015)

I think he or she is called the Big Bang, at least for now...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 8, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh how I wish it weren't Warri. I'm living in a mental institution. As a non-believer, I can not, so I ask you as a friend and believer to pray for us. Read about our mass killings and gun laws. Look at the statements from some of our presidential candidates. Think of one of them as Commander in Chief of the most powerful military force that ever walked the Earth.
> Not a comforting picture.


----------



## BobF (Oct 8, 2015)

He is right in his comments.   Groups should not just stand there and let the shooter randomly shoot into the group.    As for armed teachers, some have already done that where they were allowed to do that.   It happened after one of the earlier school shooting episodes.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I think he or she is called the Big Bang, at least for now...



 :laugh:  That thought occurred to me too, Ralphy.  Better be careful.  "Big" might get you for that


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

Carson is an insensitive and unfeeling moron...  Of course BLAME the victim....  never the shooter.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Jackie, this doctor is pathological. Personality Disorder. Can you imagine that in a Potus? Eek!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jackie, this doctor is pathological. Personality Disorder. Can you imagine that in a Potus? Eek!



Eek...for sure....."dead bodies no big deal", I wonder how that makes the parents of the dead feel...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

Did you hear him talking about rushing the shooter?  In that mealy mouthed little voice...?   "'Hey, guys, everybody attack him! He may shoot me but he can't get us all.'"

I think he would poopie his pants and pass out...   What an ass...


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Did you hear him talking about rushing the shooter?  In that mealy mouthed little voice...?   "'Hey, guys, everybody attack him! He may shoot me but he can't get us all.'"
> 
> I think he would poopie his pants and pass out...   What an ass...



LOL, yeap, ......this from one of the leading Republican Presidential candidates.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 8, 2015)

There also is the question...Did a higher power create humans or did humans create a higher power? I could go either way with that oddly enough.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 8, 2015)

Where is TN? Note to self, don't go there, it's a tad behind the times!nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Where is TN? Note to self, don't go there, it's a tad behind the times!nthego:



Straight south from Chicago... about 450 miles.  I'm thinking you know where Chicago is?


----------



## oakapple (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, I can picture Chicago on a map, but what  does  TN stand for?


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Tennessee, oakapple. In the middle of the Bible Belt.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2015)

In further news of the weird and misguided, the Westboro Baptist Church people were set today to picket the National Weather Service.  Why, you might ask have they picked the National Weather Service to picket?  Well, they say only God can control the weather and it's hubris in the highest to think that anybody can predict it.  Also, I'm not sure exactly how, same-sex marriage has something to do with it, according to them.  Of course.  No surprise there.  

I think they're taking on gravity and avian migratory patterns next.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> In further news of the weird and misguided, the Westboro Baptist Church people were set today to picket the National Weather Service.  Why, you might ask have they picked the National Weather Service to picket?  Well, they say only God can control the weather and it's hubris in the highest to think that anybody can predict it.  Also, I'm not sure exactly how, same-sex marriage has something to do with it, according to them.  Of course.  No surprise there.
> 
> I think they're taking on gravity and avian migratory patterns next.



You know this really isn't funny anymore. Promoting ignorance. Obstructing progress at every turn. We can mock these people, but they are a significant part of the population and are really a dead weight around the neck of this country. Yes, its just my personal view, but I really do think that what they are teaching their kids is contributing in large part to all of the nut case shootings. Constant repression. Don't spare the rod. Guilt. Fear.You are unworthy from birth. Forced to believe that obvious absurdities are "The Truth!". Making their kids easy targets for ridicule. How can that not make you crazy?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Underock, various studies have been done on the long term effects of extreme repression on the children of fanatics of various types. So far, the picture is not pretty. Substance abuse, personality disorders, psychosis, ****** deviancy, porn/****** addiction, even extreme ****** and physical abuse are way above the "norm" re the rest of the population. It gives one pause.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> In further news of the weird and misguided, the Westboro Baptist Church people were set today to picket the National Weather Service.  Why, you might ask have they picked the National Weather Service to picket?  Well, they say only God can control the weather and it's hubris in the highest to think that anybody can predict it.  Also, I'm not sure exactly how, same-sex marriage has something to do with it, according to them.  Of course.  No surprise there.
> 
> I think they're taking on gravity and avian migratory patterns next.


:lofl: Too funny. That is what should be done about people like this  - laugh at them.

I see, Underock, that you disagree but IMO the best way to deal with them is to reduce them in importance. Ridicule is a very powerful tool for doing that.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Sometimes I'm tempted to claim I am Canadian!  I spent 10 years in TN but I had to bite my tongue a lot.



I love the South and my relations there "to pieces", but the dark side to otherwise lovely people and culture is the little "screw loose" mentality that some folks have.    :shrug:


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> :lofl: Too funny. That is what should be done about people like this  - laugh at them.
> 
> I see, Underock, that you disagree but IMO the best way to deal with them is to reduce them in importance. Ridicule is a very powerful tool for doing that.



I agree Warrigal. The best I can hope for is that they eventually get laughed out of existence. The problem is that currently many of them are in positions where they can and do real harm. They are aided and abetted by people in real power looking for their support. This coming election is a scary thing. I would hope to see such a crushing defeat for them that they would finally get the message. Unfortunately, I'm sensing the possibility that they might just win. "Death. Where is thy sting?"


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 9, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I love the South and my relations there "to pieces", but the dark side to otherwise lovely people and culture is the little "screw loose" mentality that some folks have.    :shrug:



I have to agree..  I have in laws in Alabama.. and they are certainly different.  I love them to death.. and I've enjoyed my visits to the south but..  As a born and bred Yankee.. I have to admit that I don't understand Southerners.. Seems like there is a set of Southern codes that we are not privy to or warned about until you break them...  I've given up..  I just shrug and say "It must be a Southern Thang"


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I love the South and my relations there "to pieces", but the dark side to otherwise lovely people and culture is the little "screw loose" mentality that some folks have.    :shrug:



I really enjoyed living in East TN - the Smokeys, the rivers, the climate and the people were very friendly.  Being in a university town helped dilute the fundamentalists as many were from other states.  

I am a northerner but some of my ancestors came from middle TN.  My grandmother moved away in 1923 but ancestors were there as far back as the very early 1800's.


----------

